# pytest-runner depends on deprecated features of setuptools



## dougs (Jun 15, 2021)

In the daily security run output email that I receive daily from most of my servers was the following message:

`Checking for packages with security vulnerabilities:

py38-pytest-runner-5.3.1: Tag: deprecated Value: pytest-runner depends on deprecated features of setuptools`

I googled for ways to deal with this but didn't come up with relevant hits. Do I need to wait for the maintainer of the pytest-runner port to update it to avoid dependency on the setuptools port?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 15, 2021)

It seems setuptools had to work with python2 and python3. Not a direct answer to your question but some info,





						FreshPorts -- devel/py-setuptools: Python packages installer
					

Setuptools is a fully-featured, actively-maintained, and stable library designed to facilitate packaging Python projects, where packaging includes:  - Python package and module definitions  - Distribution package metadata  - Test hooks  - Project installation  - Platform-specific details  -...




					www.freshports.org


----------



## Tieks (Jun 16, 2021)

In most cases you can safely remove both pytest-runner and py-setuptools. These will typically be used during installation of a port only, they aren't needed any more once the installation is complete. I would remove both pytest-runner and py-setuptools when I got a message like that. Their latest versions will then be reinstalled when I install another port that depends on them.


----------

